# Eheim 2211



## baka (Jan 4, 2006)

Guys,


I mean 2211, Is this model of Eheim discountinued? I cannot seem to find any information in the web regarding this filter. Any of you guys know how much output does this filter have?

Thanks


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

The Eheim 2211 has been discontinued for at least 3 years now. Old ones can be found on ebay, or you can build one from collecting new parts. The filter specs can be found by scrolling to the canister filter section of this link.

The 2211 filters at 80 gallons per hour, and holds 1 liter of water. Compared to...
The 2213 filters at 116 gallons per hour and holds 3 liters of water.
The 2215 filters at 165 gallons per hour and holds 4 liters of water.
The 2217 filters at 260 gallons per hour and holds 6 liters of water.

-John N.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I believe the either have been or will be re-released in Europe.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I have been looking for a small filter for quite some time and this is the only 2211 new for sale I have seen. It would be about 75 US to ship to the US thats not too bad the problem lies in it being 220v and I can't speak German so I am not sure about anything I was just stumbling around.

Yatego - Eheim 2211 Aussenfilter Classic


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

Supposing new ones exit (and just not sold in North America) then if someone takes the lead and does a group-buy on a 2211, perhaps from Eheim directly, count me in!

DJ


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Yes, the Eheim 2211 is available here. List retail price is CHF 89.00 (about $68 ). 

If you do order them from Europe, remember to also budget for transformers to convert your 110v to 220v... and the plugs will need replacing as well  .


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Yah I don't know anything about converting us 220v to 110v so I was just going to give up and go with a hydor 10 or something similar. I will go google for more info.


----------



## baka (Jan 4, 2006)

My LFS has 3 in stock, I know coz I've seen them, I think they are old stock coz. the box is very old but ok, he's selling them for $69.99 + tax. I would pressume this is the same cannister as the 2213 but smaller. I wonder hows the noise in this cannister, is it quiet as the 2213?


----------



## baka (Jan 4, 2006)

slickwillislim said:


> I have been looking for a small filter for quite some time and this is the only 2211 new for sale I have seen. It would be about 75 US to ship to the US thats not too bad the problem lies in it being 220v and I can't speak German so I am not sure about anything I was just stumbling around.
> 
> Yatego - Eheim 2211 Aussenfilter Classic


So this version does not include a check valve, do they come with a check valve or you have to purchase them separately?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

baka said:


> My LFS has 3 in stock, I know coz I've seen them, I think they are old stock coz. the box is very old but ok, he's selling them for $69.99 + tax. I would pressume this is the same cannister as the 2213 but smaller. I wonder hows the noise in this cannister, is it quiet as the 2213?


Are you in the US?

Would you be willing to buy and mail me one please? I'll happily send the funds in advance.

Thanks


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Put me next on that list. I would be very interested if this lfs is in the US. Need to find something for my Mini M and I think the 2211 would be perfect.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Baka I'll take one too if you are willing to ship.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

baka said:


> Hows the noise in this cannister, is it quiet as the 2213?


The Eheim 2211 runs silent like the 2213. Its one liter canister is about the size of a wine bottle, reaching a height of 7 inches.

-John N.


----------



## baka (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm from NYC, here's my LFS Phone no. give them a call Coral Aquariums 718-429-3934


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I'm working with the store to get them to ship me all three since they don't want to ship one. BUT they will entertain sending all 3 to one person. I'll keep ya'll updated.


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

The 2213 is just a tad larger at 8L volume, this is what replaced the 2211 here in the states, more people wanted an economical canister filter, with the brand that comes along with EHEIM. Most places retail this for $80


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Just thought I would ask if you made any progress in acquiring these filters. I am pretty interested. My Mini M needs a filter.(2213 would probably to be tight of a fit in my stand.)


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

No progress with that shop. 

I bought a Toms filter from Marine Depot. 

Now if only the tank would arrive.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Thats to bad. I need a filter that can work below my tank and run a inline heater I don't think the TOM or the Turtle filter can do that. Good luck with your tank gnatster.


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

I considered scouring for a 2211. But bought a Fluval 104 for my 10 gallon. 

DJ


----------

